# suggestion to co worker i wanna have sex with



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

insignificant compared to what some of you others are doing...but i suggested me and my co worker go out for new years eve..she agreed..i figure she was flirting with me somewhat earlier as she told me i should let her corn row my hair sometime...still took so much guts from me to mention us doing something together.i was shaking when i made the suggestion
:/


----------



## Hunter7 (Dec 28, 2015)

Did it lead to anything ?


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Lmao corn roll your hair...she black..

Have fun 😉 


Lol..corn roll 😂


----------

